# Star Wars Dioramas



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

I am considering building 2 or 3 dioramas using figures and toys similar to an article in modeler's resource .Has anyone got any suggestions or hints on how to combine toys and models.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Only article I remember along those lines was a Yoda action figure the builder had posed & glued in the pose he wanted, then puttied the joints and repainted like any other figure kit. IIRC, he went on to build a nice diorama of Yoda in a Dagobah swamp. 

The *main* thing would be to keep other figures and scenery in scale with the primary subject.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

BOXIE said:


> I am considering building 2 or 3 dioramas using figures and toys similar to an article in modeler's resource .Has anyone got any suggestions or hints on how to combine toys and models.


I had some Galoob/Micromachines toys that I used in a MPC A Wing fighter. I put Lando in this one:


----------

